# basic powerlifting info from elite fitness



## ken Sass (Dec 28, 2014)

http://articles.elitefts.com/traini...hing-youll-ever-need-to-know-about-competing/


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 28, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> http://articles.elitefts.com/traini...hing-youll-ever-need-to-know-about-competing/



Thanks Kenny, great post. Now that my back is feeling better, I'm once again gonna try and get my 1st bench comp under my belt in about 3 months. Good read, useful info.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice post Ken. Can't wait to get my first meet under my belt


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 28, 2014)

you will love it!!! i am a junkie i love the high, nothing like competion to make you feel alive


----------



## snake (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry ken, I stopped at the first picture. I don't want to be a part of something that is so cheap, they won't turn the heat on.


----------



## snake (Dec 29, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Thanks Kenny, great post. Now that my back is feeling better, I'm once again gonna try and get my 1st bench comp under my belt in about 3 months. Good read, useful info.



Hay Golota! Just a heads up; some guys (not me) get grumpy when others refer to a bench comp as powerlifting. Not that you used them in the same sentence but be careful;  panties get all wadded up and foul words start flying from one of their other holes. It ain't pretty, just trying to spare you brother!


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 29, 2014)

snake said:


> Hay Golota! Just a heads up; some guys (not me) get grumpy when others refer to a bench comp as powerlifting. Not that you used them in the same sentence but be careful;  panties get all wadded up and foul words start flying from one of their other holes. It ain't pretty, just trying to spare you brother!


lol i know but i don't give a ****. i am a powerlifter, their is a vid on you tube that is all about powerlifting and they get in this big ass argument, medelson (spellling) mark bell and ton's of other guys say it is bev Francis and a whole bunch say you have to do all 3, just a argument i won't get into. same a geared lifters don't really lift it cause they use a mechanical aid. another fight i stay out of


----------



## GeorgeMiami (Dec 29, 2014)

Awesome Article nice info in basic forme and technic. 
Thanks man! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 29, 2014)

not too bad.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice article Ken


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 29, 2014)

Good read Kenny!!  I was lucky enough to have all the guys form here that have competed already and that makes a Big difference on my meet day because it really is all a huge blur.......


----------



## snake (Dec 30, 2014)

Hay Ken, 

I've always been an outdoorsman; hunting in the bitter cold, even icefished a few times. But I had no idea powerlifting was a cold weather sport. All these guys with sweatshirts on and beanie hats, some with old grizzle beards. Shit, looks more like one of those lumberjack competitions.


----------

